# Good shops on lamington road ...



## vizkid2005 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all you guys living in Mumbai ...


Plz please suggest good and affordable shops on lamington road ...
(not popular ones ... )

Also are there online stores for India like amazon.com(US) and ebuyer.com(UK)  .... not 20north.com its pretty expensiv-er than lamington road ... 

Thank U all !!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 11, 2010)

prime-abgb
mahavir
e-lounge

#nuffsaid


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 11, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> prime-abgb
> 
> e-lounge



i can vouch for these....


----------



## sandeep.naharia (Oct 3, 2012)

vizkid2005 said:


> Hey all you guys living in Mumbai ...
> 
> 
> Plz please suggest good and affordable shops on lamington road ...
> ...




Here I list of few genuine stores 

1) Sunrise  Technology
   off lamington road mumbai
  they also have stores in vashi navi mumbai

2) computer culture 
    lamington road


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all..  I have dealt with primeabgb... Good pricing there.. But the lady that sits at the desk has pretty bad attitude issues... Talks rudely... And on the same floor.. Just opposite to abgb I found maestro computers...  
Neck-and-neck pricing to abgb..  
The guy there is good to deal with..
Worth checking out..


----------

